

Video games can be about love, not just violence - maudlinmau5
http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/23/the-deanbeat-video-games-can-be-about-love-not-just-violence/

======
michaelpinto
It's amazing to me that these academics have never heard about dating SIM
games and visual novels from Japan which have been around for years...

